

How to design a good native-looking WordPress Admin icon - julien_c
http://julien-c.fr/2012/07/wordpress-admin-icons/

======
vipervpn
Decent enough article, some good points made, but what the heck does it have
to do with Inception and dream states?

~~~
julien_c
OP here -- wait, what ?!

